# I'm back! (No, I'm not....yes, I am..?!)



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all!. Did the move but lo and behold! This newly remodeled apt. has no Phone Jacks!!!! No internet! So while I'm here I'm really not as I''ll try to use the PC at work and down the local library until the home situation straightens out.

Charles, the Aeronca looks beautiful!!!! And Syscom I'll be back on the "This Day...." thread soon.

Ok all until next time.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome back Njaco!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice to read you again Njaco.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to see you back, let us know when you're back.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2007)

You left?

heh heh. Nice to have you back in the fold.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Always nice to see a friendly face every now and then....welcome back mate.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome back to a fellow New Jersey guy (even though you're from _*South*_ Jersey.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome back! Looks like I might be able to swing some leave in the couple weeks and take a trip home to NJ! I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did not even know he left. Welcome back Njaco. And relocating from one home to another is a right pain in the arse


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi Njaco missed you....(not really) 
Good to sort of have you back....


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Nj! Welcome back to the Den Of Iniquity.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks all. Still not totally together here. No PC, just using the one at work for 5 minutes.


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 25, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Thanks all. Still not totally together here. No PC, just using the one at work for 5 minutes.



Hey Chris, isn't moving just the absolute pits? I might be moving myself here very soon. NUTS!!!!!!!!


----------

